# Farm Table



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

This a table I built for my brother.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking table! 

Thank you for not distressing it... that seems to be the 'in' thing out here, but I prefer it looking new.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job David.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicely done, David!

David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like that, David, We had one when I was a kid on the farm , used it for everything imaginable. Of course we had big rooms then. Thanks for showing the build.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done and the project photos are appreciated as well


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a beautiful table. Very solid. I love lighter color woods. Nice picture sequence too.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

kp91 said:


> Thank you for not distressing it... that seems to be the 'in' thing out here, but I prefer it looking new.


Can't understand why people would make a nice piece then try to make it look a hundred years old. If that look is what the are after, they need to use it for a hundred years. Or, just buy old furniture. Or, turn a bunch of three year old loose on it. Me, if I make something new I want it to look new.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Awesome outcome . Really like the colour too


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Your brother should be happy with the table David & it will last him a very long time too. James.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job....


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

How did you attach the breadboard ends?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Great looking piece David. One question, is the end board slotted into the table/bench. I think they call it a breadboard end?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice table and bench. Good photo progression of the build.


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

I didn't do the breadboard the consensus correct way. I just biscuited them on.


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

so you glued edge to end grain with no mechanical fasteners other than the biscuits?


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow looks great, I need to make a couple of those but they will be a lot smaller, I have to make them 1/87th scale for our model HO train display.


----------

